# Aveator



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, i'm trying to add an aveator but it says the picture is too big, i've tried many pics and there all to big and i've tried croping them etc.

Can anyone help.

Mike


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Avatars are limited to:

Max dimensions of 110(w) x 200(h) & Max file size of 25k.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what i think he is asking is how do i het a pic small enough, well here is your answer.

go to photobucket.com and upload the pic to there.

then resize it to the aformentioned diameters 110x200 and it will work.

hope this helps


----------

